# استراحة الحصن > العاب الحانة >  ::طلّع اشاعه ع اللي قبلك::

## السندباد

هااااايز جااااايز


لعبتناا لليوم هيَ


::طلّع اشاعه ع اللي قبلك::


يعني 

هلأاللي راح يرد بعدي راح يطلع اشاعه علي انا اي اشاعه بدو اياهاا مااشي


واللي بعدو بطلع اشاعه ع اللي طلع اشاعه علي

ok

يلااا وروناا التفااعل

----------


## M.Ballack

في اشاعه بتحكي انه راح يتركنا  السندباد

----------


## totoalharbi

اشاعتي:::::::::::::::
يلي بعدي مريض

----------


## تحية عسكريه

فال الله ولا فالك هيني الحمد الله كويس مداوم 

يلي بعدي بحب بجنون

----------


## totoalharbi

لالالالالالالالالالالالا
الي بعدي محنون

----------


## الورده الجوريه

والله عائله

الي بعدي كسول

----------


## totoalharbi

لا والله 
الي بعدي مغرور

----------


## الورده الجوريه

لا بلعكس طيوبه ومتواصعه كتير هيك الكل بحكي عني

الي بعدي شايف حاله؟؟

----------


## totoalharbi

انا شايف لالالالالالالالالالا بس صحباتي يحكزا انو انا شايف حالي 
الي بعدي عصبية

----------


## الورده الجوريه

*لالالالالالالالالالا بلعكس انا هاديه كتير كتير

الي بعدي حنون؟؟*

----------


## totoalharbi

اه وكتيرررررررررررررررررررررررر
الي بعدي مشطوب؟؟؟؟

----------


## طوق الياسمين

والله الي قبلي مشطوب

ال بعدي هبول  :36 1 34:

----------


## totoalharbi

لالالا
الي بعدي حابب

----------


## تحية عسكريه

يسلمو هذا من زوئك 

يلي بعدي بحب يمز على الناس

----------


## طوق الياسمين

اللعبة بتحكي عـ الي قبلك

الي قبلي هبول  :SnipeR (57):

----------


## مادلين

لا انا مو هيك 

الي بعدي غيوووور

----------


## &روان&

لا لا لا لا   مو كتير  هههههه

  الي بعدي جوعاااااان

----------

